# Cal Aqua Labs



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

If you're looking for nice glassware for a reasonable price check out: http://www.calaqualabs.com/.

I ordered their nano Fluxus System Set and I'm really happy. The order arrived super fast with free shipping if you order the set. I had an ada lily pipe but I broke it so I was looking for something less expensive. They are a little different from ada but about the same.


----------

